# How to open lnk files



## pugiddy (Aug 31, 2011)

I received an attachment to an e-mail containing photos. However, I'm unable to open the attachment. On my Windows XP computer, it says 'OE removed access to this unsafe file'. On my Mac it says 'Safety of this file cannot be determined.' If I try to open it anyway, it says 'Can't open as it is in an unrecognizable format'.


----------



## Bolweevil (Jun 10, 2011)

lnk is a Windows shortcut/link file. It points to the actual file elsewhere and does not contain any other information. They're useless to you mainly because you don't actually have the files in the location the shortcut is pointing to.

It sounds like whoever it was accidentally sent you shortcuts to the photos instead of the actual photo files themselves. Have them find the actual files on their computer and send them instead of the shortcuts.


----------



## pugiddy (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks. I'll contact her and see if she can send them again but without the shortcut.


----------

